# Freshwater refugium?



## CrazyMFFM (Apr 19, 2012)

I have been planning something close to it for my 75g oscar tank, I am running a drilled 20g sump that I built. I am thinking about doing a clay base and sand substrate to grow mosses and fast growing plants. I think it would work to help control perameters a bit but I don't think it will have a dramatic effect. It will more or less do a little good while being another place for me to grow out plants.


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

I was thinking of doing a wet dry/refugium combo. Looking around online it seems like either on or the other, but I feel like bio balls should be included in that.


----------



## CrazyMFFM (Apr 19, 2012)

Not really, I have filter floss, a medium sponge and a fine sponge in mine and it works great, this leaves me the rest of my tank to plant. Sumps, especially DIY sumps are all about customizing the way that you want them.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

it would mean runign c02 longer... if u ran the refugium on an opposing cycle
having plants period stabilizes parameters. why would you want a 24 hours light cycle?

u completely destroy the diurnal cycle of plants and fish

i see the benefits in saltwater just not reshwater in a fully planted tank


even if u do a refugium on the same light cycle. why? ur tank is probably already full of plants, and a healthy filtration system especially if ur gonna do it in ur sump

main benefit.. coolness factor


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> main benefit.. coolness factor


Exactly. Isn't a planted tank pretty much a gigantic refugium to begin with?


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

Moss balls? I think you want something fast growing, and floating so you don't need to supplement with CO2.

Try water sprite (floating on the surface) or Salvinia minima. Both should grow explosively in good light. There are lots of others.


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

Powchekny said:


> Moss balls? I think you want something fast growing, and floating so you don't need to supplement with CO2.
> 
> Try water sprite (floating on the surface) or Salvinia minima. Both should grow explosively in good light. There are lots of others.


 
+1, unless what you're really looking for is just 2 tanks plumbed together.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

I would imagine it'd be helpful in tanks where you start with a lower plant mass, due to either cost or availability. Some nutrient hungry stems or floaters could be used in the sump to help out compete algae without invading the display.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

I sort of don't see the need for one as well. Only reasons would be to grow extra plants and if you have a tank with fish that uproot plants. The reason saltwater does is it to rid of nitrates. If your moderate to heavily planted, I don't see the need myself.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm going to do it on my new tank. The will be lit when the tank if dark. I'm doing this so I don't need a separate grow out tank or worry about the co2 levels at night. I figure it can't do much besides add o2 at night.


----------



## CrazyMFFM (Apr 19, 2012)

well this is my reason, I have oscars. If you have ever tried having a planted tank with oscars you fully understand! Besides it makes a good place to grow out plants. Mine will have the same light cycle my display does.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> u completely destroy the diurnal cycle of plants and fish


How so?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

jcgd said:


> How so?


 plants absorb oxygen at night and release c02 into the water column

it is normal for things to happen this way. plus we don't know what kind of horomones they release during the day and night

fish believe it or not have lived this way for a long time. c02 helps them rest. much the same as it does for you

higher c02 levels in the tank make fish lethargic. this is much the same during the night cycle

at night bodies of water are usually more calm meaning c02 builds up more, and oxygen gets added less filtration systems tend to affect that as well but having an opposed cycle will negate everthing completely

will it matter? probably not... if you are trying to create an ecosystem. its not the route i would take


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> plants absorb oxygen at night and release c02 into the water column
> 
> it is normal for things to happen this way. plus we don't know what kind of horomones they release during the day and night
> 
> ...


this makes little to no sense at all.
The op is talking about a completely separate tank from the main tank. 
The separate tank is typically on a different light cycle as the main tank. 
This is also used to help stabilize excess nutrients in the water because the bottom tank has a more aggressive light cycle and takes up more nutrients.

Also at night how does CO2 build up more?
Your talking about a very specialized case.
If its a fast flowing river, and has a lot of surface agitation, then you wouldn't get CO2 buildup in the amount ur talking about from the constant gas exchange done by the fast moving water.

Also i asked this question a while ago, and everyone said no. 
If you have a problem which would require u to have a refugium absorbing excess, then your tank isnt setup properly from the beginning. 

On a salt water tank tho, having a refugium is quite recommended.
Especially if ur growing a ton of macro algae in it, so your main tank is left with nothing but corals and live rock.
But in a freshwater planted tank, they say fix your chemistry and lights b4 u try to add a sponge like a refugium.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

vincenz said:


> Exactly. Isn't a planted tank pretty much a gigantic refugium to begin with?


Yeah, that's my thought too.

Unless you have very few or no plants in the main tank, I don't see it helping too much.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Naekuh said:


> this makes little to no sense at all.
> The op is talking about a completely separate tank from the main tank.
> The separate tank is typically on a different light cycle as the main tank.
> This is also used to help stabilize excess nutrients in the water because the bottom tank has a more aggressive light cycle and takes up more nutrients.
> ...


my point exactly. they are on different light cycles
so when u turn u main lights off and those plants respirate and use oxygen while releasing c02.

for most tanks this wont be a problem. and another variable is plants do release horomones while active and chemicals to protect themselves from harm from algae, fungus, bacteria.
and no point in the ecosystem will there be a rest period on a more chemical level


and for a river. u are assuming it will be fast moving. even speedy rivers tend to calm down a little at night


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

sorry to high jack, what if some one (I) wanted to do a sump on a bigger tank because I can't afford a canister filter. so a 125 what size sump would I do. i want to do a low light angel fish planted tank, with dwarf sag,anubias, java fern,and crypts. what would i put in the middle fast growing stem plants?


----------

